#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  > Thailands National Parks >  >  Going for a bike ride in Khao Yai? Take a spare pair of underpants

## somtamslap

"Me dum"

"Well perhaps you're a little bit thick, yes"

As per the youtube comments, you have to wonder what became of the cyclist.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Road kill of the human variety..

----------


## blue

it would be a better video if he'd tossed the bear a picnic hamper as he passed

----------


## thaimeme

For those who underwear.

Real men don't bother.

----------


## withnallstoke

> Real men don't bother.


Older real men do.

I got perturbed by leaving a parallel trail in the dust whenever i walked anywhere.

----------


## baldrick

^ yes - need to keep those anal grapes from wearing out

the comments are an inspiration - and to think people complain about teak door

----------


## Hans Mann

> Real men don't bother.


Yup, whatever happens, just grin and bare it.

----------


## billy the kid

long johns for me now. cold here innit.

----------

